# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικός για γραμμή συναρμολόγησης PCB

## tasosmos

Αναζητούμε ηλεκτρονικό για γραμμή συναρμολόγησης πλακετών

Αρμοδιότητες:

· Προγραμματισμός και χειρισμός μηχανημάτων παραγωγής PCB τεχνολογίας SMT
· Επίβλεψη εύρυθμης λειτουργίας μηχανημάτων και συντήρηση μικρής κλίμακας
· Υποστήριξη οργάνωσης παραγωγής
· Διαχείριση ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων
· Rework πλακετών
· Κολλήσεις THT εξαρτημάτων
· Συνεργασία σε σχεδίαση, prototyping & testing



Απαραίτητα προσόντα:

· Πτυχίο Ηλεκτρονικού ή συναφούς αντικειμένου
· Προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχη θέση και γνώση σχετικών προτύπων
· Ευχέρεια στη χρήση εξοπλισμού εργαστηρίου, την ανάγνωση σχηματικών και τον εντοπισμό προβλημάτων
· Άριστη γνώση χειρισμού Η/Υ & Αγγλικών
· Μεθοδικότητα, συνέπεια και οργανωτικό πνεύμα
· Ικανότητα εργασίας υπό συνθήκες πίεσης χρόνου
· Εκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις (για τους άνδρες υποψηφίους)


Η εταιρία βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά.

Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες μέσω πμ

----------

mikemtb (05-11-21)

----------

